# Onyx mineral ingredients?



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Anyone have the Onyx mineral ingredients list? I can't find it on the internet anywhere and I emailed the company nearly a week ago and they still haven't gotten back with me. I'm about to order some but would like to see the ingredients! I know some here use it.


----------



## FD2N4P (May 10, 2007)

that was one that i looked at to use. i also e maile company and they never got back with me. i am using bluebonnet minerals that ms. viki uses. you can order it from yhe mill. i understand that some tsc sells them. i am in georgia and no one has them around here. i think that you can get them where you are.................sue


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

The techmaster is what I originally tried to get, but it's not in my area. What does it cost to order direct? Figured shipping would be ugly.


----------



## FD2N4P (May 10, 2007)

southerngul.....shipping was nuts....but i went ahead and got it. i think it was close to 75.00 to ship. i know everyone is going to think i'm nuts..but i am just learning . i am going to try and find something else mean while. shipping on everything is way over the top. maybe someone else on here can help. i bet if you have onyx shipped it is going to be crazy.....i have heard ms viki talk about a cattle mineral..maybe that would be one easy to get and use...........sue


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I am able to get the Onyx at my local feed store (they are going to order it for me in their next nutrena shipment) but the techmaster I can't. Yea, that's too high, because I'll be feeding it to the horses and cows too. Horses are such mineral hogs.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Nutrena and Acco carry the Carghill Just Now products, and where really helpful about ordering them also. Vicki


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I have the ingredient list plus several bags with tags but they are at my house and I'm at the parents place.
I know your AR, but I can't remember what part?? Hirsch's feed store in West Plains and Thayer, MO aren't too far from the border and they carry the Onyx minerals.
They may try to talk you into getting one of the other "Right Now" minerals, because they make them for each season. But make sure you get the Onyx.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I am in North Arkansas, near Yellville. I am able to get them at the local feed store, just have to order them in. 

They did mention they had one bag of bronze the distributor gave them for samples. 

Why do we need the onyx? It says it is for high value/ high stress cattle, so I guess it must be better some how. I don't know why they don't put ingredients and analysis on their website?


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

FD2N4P, Hi Sue, I bought University Brand Goat Mineral at Flemmings in Tifton. My mentor bought in Montezuma. Below is info from the bag from Tifton. If you need company info on the other place PM me. 
Calcium 14 to 17%
Phosphorus 8%
Salt 20 â 24%
Magnesium 2.2%
Copper 0.125%
Zinc 0.450%
Selenium 0.003% 
Vitamin A, Vitamin D3
INGREDIENTS: dicalcium phosphate, monocalcium phosphate, salt, calcium carbonate, corn distillers dried grafns with solubles, magnesium oxide, magnesium sulfate, potassium sulfate, montmorillonite clay, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, magnaese sulfate, EDDI, cobalt carbonate, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, vitamin a acetate, d-activated animal sterol *source of vitamin d-3). And cane molasses. A mature 120 pound meat goat should consume .5 ounces daily.
W.B. Fleming Company â Tifton Georgia 912-382-7821
50 pound bag.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Just to compare with Tech Master:


BluebonnetÂ® 1552
Tech-Master
Complete Mineral
Modern Mineral Supplement For Beef & Dairy Cattle, Horses & Goats
-Guaranteed Analysis-

Calcium________________Minimum 10.00%; Maximum__________________ 12.00%
Phosphorus____________________Minimum__________________________ 12.00%
Salt___________________Minimum 10.00%; Maximum__________________ 12.00%
Magnesium____________________Minimum__________________________ 2.35%
Potassium_____________________Minimum__________________________ 1.45%
Copper________________________Minimum__________________________ 2,000 ppm
Selenium______________________Minimum__________________________ 26.5 ppm
Zinc__________________________Minimum__________________________ 6,000 ppm
Manganese____________________Minimum__________________________ 3,500 ppm
Cobalt________________________Minimum__________________________ 50 ppm
Iodine_________________________Minimum__________________________ 100 ppm
Vitamin A______________________Min. Per Lb.________________________ 200,000 I.U.
Vitamin D3_____________________Min. Per Lb.________________________ 30,000 I.U.
Vitamin E _____________________Min. Per Lb. _______________________ 300 I.U.


-Ingredients-

Monocalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Dried Molasses, Yeast Culture, Dehydrated Kelp Meal, Potassium Amino Acid Complex, Potassium Chloride, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium
Amino Acid Chelate, Magnesium Oxide, Magnesium Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Lecithin, Soybean Oil, Mineral
Oil, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride,
Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide.

-Product Description-
BluebonnetÂ® Tech-Master Complete Mineral is designed to provide calcium, phosphorus, vitamins and patented amino acid chelated trace minerals as well as micronutrients from seaweed meal (kelp) plus microbial digestive catalysts.

-Feeding Directions-
Cattle & Horses: Feed 4 ozs. of Tech-Master Complete Mineral per head daily. Do not feed any other source of salt when feeding 4 ozs. per head per day.

Goats: Feed 1 oz. per head daily. DO NOT offer any other salt source.

NOTE: Provide plenty of fresh, clean water at all times. Keep product fresh in cool, dry storage. DO NOT use any product that becomes old, molded or insect contaminated.

DO NOT FEED TO SHEEP OR OTHER COPPER SENSITIVE ANIMALS.
BluebonnetÂ® Feeds
PO Box 2006 â¢ Ardmore, OK 73402 â¢ (580) 223-3010
email: [email protected] www.bluebonnetfeeds.com
NET WT. 50 LBS. (22.7 Kg.)


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

You people lol! Keep getting me excited thinking you have posted the ingredients to the Onyx. 

Quit teasing me with the techmaster, Vicki, I can't get it! :bash: JK 

I was upset about it because my feed store said they could probably get it, then couldn't! Grr, but at least we can get the onyx.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

The onyx is for high stress times so it has more of everything and more trace minerals according to the bag. I just remember that when I compared tags, I liked it better than the bronze, emerald and gold right now.
I can't get the Techmaster brought in any closer than Springfield and thats about 100 miles away. Not an option now. I tried it for about six months before going back to the onyx and couldn't tell any difference. Since I can get the Onyx close....I am happy.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

no techmaster in michigan either.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I tried it for about six months before going back to the onyx and couldn't tell any difference.
........................................

Dang I wish I had been issued that pair of xray glasses you got Emily to know which mineral works best. How much they eat, and how they look doesn't quite cut it. Would love to see the tag though. Vicki


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> I tried it for about six months before going back to the onyx and couldn't tell any difference.
> ........................................
> 
> Dang I wish I had been issued that pair of xray glasses you got Emily to know which mineral works best. How much they eat, and how they look doesn't quite cut it. Would love to see the tag though. Vicki


Vicki........I get what I can afford and what works for me. That was my observation and it stands. When you get those xray glasses you'll let me borrow them, right?

If Techmaster was available I'd probably use it. But there is no way I'm driving 100 miles to pick it up and thats only IF I can wrangle the guys to order it for me. Onyx makes a perfectly decent substitute and as we all know different minerals work better in different areas. Nuff said.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

OK, I called them and got the ingredients. I'm a little disappointed because it has animal fat which I think is rediculous. I was liking the ingredients until I got to the end. Since they can't feed ruminant to ruminant (you'd think they'd get smart and just stop feeding animal to vegetarian animal period) I bet it's pig. I bet the D3 in all these supplements is pig too. 

So can someone help me with how this is better than just Purina cattle mineral? I see this has Copper Protein Complex, but it's down the list a ways. And the molasses is WAY lower on the onyx ingredient list than on the purina. It also has nearly twice as much copper.

Guaranteed Analysis

Calcium -------- Min. 11.5 Max. 12.5
Phosphorus ---- Min. 10.0
Salt ----------- Min 11.5 Max 12.5
Sodium -------- Min 4.8 Max 5.5
Magnesium ---- Min. 3.0
Potassium ----- Min. 2.0
Copper -------- Min. 2,000 PPM
Iodine --------- Min. 60 PPM
Selenium ------ Min 30 PPM
Zinc ---------- Min. 4,500 PPM
Vitamin A ----- 111,000 IU/LB
Vitamin D ----- 11,000 IU/LB
Vitamin E ----- Min 110 IU/LB

Ingredients:

Dicalcium Phosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Carbonate, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloried, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ethylenodiamine Dihydriodide, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Amino Acid complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Cobalt Glucohaptonate, Processed Grain ByProducts, Molasses Products, Animal Fat, Vegetable Oil.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Sooo, how do I compare what is available to me (supposedly mixed specifically for goats) and what is in Onyx or Tech-Master? I'll use copper.
University = 0.123%
Onyx = 2,000ppm
Tech-Master = min. 2,000ppm

Tx. Paul


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

When I asked the people there that are "in the know" they said the label still says animal fat but that they are actually using vegetable oil now.

Are you sure this is the Onyx?? My Onyx tag says 2,500 ppm copper. I'll try to remember to bring it over next time and compare it to what they told you.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Well that sounds better, but I don't really trust it, it's still on the label. Where did you get that info?

Yes, it's definately the Onyx, she emailed me a scanned copy of the tag, that says onyx right on it. I then typed it out.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, if I recall correctly, this is one of those region specific minerals so it may vary a bit according to where you live. Looks like the one they make for your area is slightly different. 
Here is mine.


Guaranteed Analysis

Calcium -------- Min. 11.5 Max. 13.5
Phosphorus ---- Min. 10.0
Salt ----------- Min 14.0 Max 16.2
Sodium -------- Min 4.8 Max 5.8
Magnesium ---- Min. 3.0
Potassium ----- Min. 1.5
Copper -------- Min. 2,500 PPM
Iodine --------- Min. 200 PPM
Selenium ------ Min 26 PPM
Zinc ---------- Min. 5,000 PPM
Vitamin A ----- 100,000 IU/LB
Vitamin D ----- 10,000 IU/LB
Vitamin E ----- Min 100 IU/LB

Ingredients:

Dicalcium Phosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Carbonate, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloried, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ethylenodiamine Dihydriodide, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Amino Acid complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Cobalt Glucohaptonate, Processed Grain ByProducts, Molasses Products, Animal Fat, Vegetable Oil.



I have a number for their "mineral guru", but he is in a meeting today. I'm going to ask him for sure about the animal fat and the reasons behind it. I'll lodge a complaint but I'll still use it even with AF in it.....it is the only mineral I've found that continually works for my goats. I can only go by their production, looks and health to gauge the mineral affects. They have all been good for the years I have used this mineral. So I will continue.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

ozark_jewels said:


> Ok, if I recall correctly, this is one of those region specific minerals so it may vary a bit according to where you live. Looks like the one they make for your area is slightly different.
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I talked to the guy and he was very helpful. I asked him about the obvious discrepencies between the two tags both from the Onyx mineral. Seems they changed their formulation about two years ago and the tag I have(with the 2500 ppm copper) is the new formulation. 
Southerngurl, when I read off your tag to him, he said they faxed you the old tag. So the mineral you get should have the formulation that I posted, unless your feedstore is selling some *really* old mineral.

I asked him about the fat. Yes, he said that lard makes up about 2% of the fat that is used in the mineral to stick everything together. The other 98% is vegetable and mineral oil. He said they tried it without the lard, but the weatherization wasn't nearly as good, so they went back to using the 2% lard.
I lodged my complaint( I try to feed 0% animal fat to my vegetarian animals), but I'll still use it as it works for my herd.

Anyway, thats what I discovered.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

oh dear, i just checked my tag from a cattle pasture mineral, and the copper is max at 1000!! oh dear me. i'll have to get right on what else i can use and toss this to the cows!! maybe this is the issue with my fuzzy FF??? *chewie is fretting now*


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

chewie said:


> oh dear, i just checked my tag from a cattle pasture mineral, and the copper is max at 1000!! oh dear me. i'll have to get right on what else i can use and toss this to the cows!! maybe this is the issue with my fuzzy FF??? *chewie is fretting now*


Chewie, when I see fuzzy hair I generally think copper, selenium deficiency and also possibly worms. These things work hand in hand. A goat who is copper deficient is more susceptable to worms and copper and selenium work best together. So yes, I would think you could have a copper/selenium problem. I know I would be worried if my copper was that low.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I would only be worried if my copper was that low and it was only copper sulfate in the list of ingredients. Vicki


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the information Emily. I will lodge a complaint too. I'd rather it weather a little worse than have ol' nasty lard in it.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> I would only be worried if my copper was that low and it was only copper sulfate in the list of ingredients. Vicki


I should have said I would be worried if my goat/s had fuzzy coats and my copper was that low.
If there are no signs of copper deficiency in the herd, that 1000 ppm may be sufficient some areas. Where are you located, Chewie??


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

southerngurl said:


> Thanks for the information Emily. I will lodge a complaint too. I'd rather it weather a little worse than have ol' nasty lard in it.


I would too......but since this is a beef cattle mineral, I'd say we are the minority with that preference.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Paul - 0.123% = 0.00123

Multiply 0.00123 x 1,000,000 = 1,230ppm.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Thank you hoofinitnorth!


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Thanks hoofnitnorth. :bash: Paul :stars: I see that I'm ok with the copper content. NOW JUST get them to actually eat it.


----------

